# Gaming Pc ~ 800 Tacken



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2014)

Hallo, ich würde mir gerne meinen ersten eigenen Rechner kaufen(bevorzugt Amazon). Ich wollte so Sachen spielen wie Fahrsimulatoren und Alarm für Cobra 11- Spiele. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Edit: Los gehts ab Beitrag 132


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Moin, füll doch bitte mal diese paar Fragen aus:
*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
*2.)  Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen   Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)*

*3.)  Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten,  SATA-Laufwerke,...)*

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*

*6.)  Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,  Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?


*Oh und was den Zusammenbau angeht... Es gibt etwa 10 Millionen Tutorials hier und auf Youtube.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTcS_S_2_LU

*


----------



## CoreLHD (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde mir gerne meinen ersten eigenen Rechner kaufen(bevorzugt Amazon). Ich wollte so Sachen spielen wie Fahrsimulatoren und Alarm für Cobra 11- Spiele. Kann mir jemand helfen?


 
Amazon ist ziemlich teuer was Hardware angeht , bis zu 40 % mehr als bei anderen Shops. Mindfactory und Hardwareversand sind da besser.

De Beitragscounter


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

1. ca. 550€
2. hab alles bis auf Tastatur( Hol ich mir eine für 8/9€) Win 7hp 64bit benötigt
3. Hamwa nich
4.Komplett eienre von  amzon 
5.Orion TV26RN2( Datenblatt angehängt)
6. Fahrsimulatoren usw. Alarm ür Cobra 11- Spiele ( highway nights, burning wheels), Arbeit wie Office und Bildbearbeitung
7. Ne solang die CPU nicht unter 3,2 Ghz getaktet ist
8. VGA Kabel mit sound kabel, Wlan, Kartenleser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Du hast doch schon einen Thread dafür der nur einen besseren Titel verdient hätte. So etwas wird ungern gesehen und macht die Hilfe auch nicht einfacher


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Ich würde das so machen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11217-01-40G)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)

Die Teile kosten etwa 515€, dazu kommen ca. 10€ Versand. Den Zusammenbau würde ich selber machen. 

Optional könnte man für knapp 60€ noch eine kleine SSD mitnehmen, die würde das System merklich beschleunigen:
http://geizhals.de/crucial-m500-120gb-ct120m500ssd1-a889880.html

Wenn du willst, helfe ich dir gerne z.B. über Teamspeak oder so, ansonsten kannst du dich an das Tutorial von Motwa10 halten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

was ist Teamspeak@ Teutonnen

Kann mann bei denen einfach den Namen ändern?@Dr. Bakterius


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Teamspeak ist ein Programm. Man kann damit über das Internet miteinander reden und es wird sehr häufig in Gamerkreisen benutzt, um sich z.B. während dem Spielen gegenseitig Infos zu geben, sich abzusprechen usw.

Im Grunde genommen ist es einfach ein Internettelefon mit Konferenzschaltung.


----------



## Festplatte (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 4.Komplett eienre von  amzon



Warum unbedingt Amazon?  Um unnötig Geld auszugeben?



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 7. Ne solang die CPU nicht unter 3,2 Ghz getaktet ist



Warum unbedingt 3.2 GHz? Weil es auf einem Game als Anforderung steht? So funktioniert das nicht, du kommst je nach CPU auch mit deutlich weniger aus.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. März 2014)

OMG null Ahnung von PC aber ok man guck ob das Spiel 1x3,2 Ghz oder 2x3,2Ghz oder 4x3,2Ghz und nie bei Amazon kaufen (wieso kaufen alle bei Amazon?) ist totall überteuert.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

SpeCnaZ hör gefälligst auf, dem TE seine Unwissenheit _vorzuwerfen_.

1. Alle haben klein angefangen.

2. Der TE sucht hier Beratung, eben weil er selber das Wissen nicht hat. Das ist lobenswert, da musst du nicht bashen gehen.

3. Es steht vermutlich sowas wie "Intel XXXXcore mit 3.2 GHz" unter Mindestvoraussetzungen auf der Verpackung des Spieles. Da der TE die Leistungsfähigkeit der verschiedenen Hardware-Generationen nicht einordnen kann (wie auch?), ist dieser Hinweis eigentlich verständlich, schliesslich will er sein Spiel mit dem neuen PC auch spielen können.


----------



## ich111 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Ich würde allerdings nach Möglichkeit etwas mehr ausgeben und einen i5 nehmen


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Auch eine Idee, der i3 würde für die 270x jedenfalls reichen... Wenn man später mal aufrüstet, wird es vermutlich knapp. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man die Spiele des TEs anschaut, dürfte der PC auch in 3-4 Jahren noch genug Power haben^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2014)

Danke für alle diese Ratschläge

Hab was  neues aufm Kieker( Bitte keine Kommentare dass das Amazon ist)  DEViLO PC 1153 AMD FX-4130 4x3.8GHz, 8GB DDR3, 1TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die GTX 650 ist die ok?


----------



## ActiveX (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Nein! Finger weg von diesem Fertig Müll! Damit wirste nicht glücklich, nimm die Config vom Teutonnen! Die ist schon top!
Diese Fertig rechner sind zu teuer fürs gebotene und haben minderwertige Komponenten verbaut!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. März 2014)

Schrott, Schrott, Schrott hab ich noch was vergessen? Komm bestell die Teile von Teutonnen bei hardwareversand.de (erstmal die Teile bei Geizhals raus suchen und dann ins Warenkorb bei hwv reinlegen ) und unter Service findest du Zusammenbau legst in den Warenkorb und die bauen deinen Knecht für 20€ zusammen.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Als ich noch ein totaler Anfänger war, habe ich mich bei den Teilen beraten lassen und dann inklusive Zusammenbau-Service bei Hardwareversand bestellt.
Die Kiste wurde vor knapp 3 Jahren gekauft und läuft bis heute problemlos!

Hier noch mal der Zusammenbau: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Und vergess bei der Bestellung das Betriebssystem nicht, sofern keins zuhause rumliegt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2014)

"Systemanforderungen: Betriebssystem: Windows(r) XP mit mindestens Service Pack 2 oder Vista mit Service Pack 1 DirectXirectX(r) 9.0c (November 2008) Prozessor:XP: AMD(r) Athlon 64 3200+ oder Intel(r) Pentium(r) 4 mit 3,2 GHz oder besserVista: AMD(r) Athlon 64 X2 4800+ oder Intel(r) Core2 2GHz oder besser Speicher:XP: 1.0 GB RAMVista: 2.0 GB RAM Graphikkarte*: DirectX(r) 9.0c-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 256 MB Soundkarte: DirectX(r) 9.0c-kompatible Soundkarte Festplattenplatz: 4,2 GB freier Festplattenspeicher DVD-ROM:2-fach

    Unterstützte Grafikkarten: AGP 8x oder PCI Express, mindestens mit Shadermodel 2.0 und Hardware T&L
        ATI(r) Radeon(r) X800 oder besser, empfohlen ATI(r) Radeon(r) 3850 oder besser
        nVidia(r) GeForce(r) 6600 GT oder besser, empfohlen nVidia(r) GeForce(r) 8800GT oder besser

Das Spiel kann mit Laptop-Versionen dieser Chipsätze laufen, diese werden aber nicht unterstützt. Onboard-Chipsätze werden nicht unterstützt. " Systemanforderungen eines der Spiele

Uff na supi

Was muss mann denn beim HDD Kauf beachten?( Die Sachen vonwegen Cache und rpm)

"Aktueller Inhalt:

AMD A-Series A10-7700K Box mit AMD Radeon R7 Series Graphics (95W), FM2 +
AMD A-Series A10-7700K Box mit AMD Radeon R7 Series Graphics (95W), FM2 +

Produktbeschreibung: AMD A10-Serie A10-7700K / 3.4 GHz Prozessor
Produkttyp: Prozessor
Prozessortyp: AMD A10-Serie A10-7700K

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV20A770DE
146,63 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
ASUS A88XM-Plus, FM2+, mATX
ASUS A88XM-Plus, FM2+, mATX

Produktbeschreibung: ASUS A88XM-PLUS - Motherboard - Mikro-ATX - Socket FM2+ - AMD A88X
Produkttyp: Motherboard - Mikro-ATX
Chipsatz: AMD A88X

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV1148UQDE
63,29 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim

Produktbeschreibung: Be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim - Prozessorkühler
Produkttyp: Prozessorkühler
Packungsinhalt: Wärmeleitpaste

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV30RE73DE
37,13 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
8 GB-Kit Kingston 1600MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM HyperX black Series
8 GB-Kit Kingston 1600MHz DDR3 CL9 DIMM HyperX black Series

Produktbeschreibung: Kingston HyperX blu Black Series - Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3
Speicherkapazität: 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB
Erweiterungstyp: Generisch

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV20KJ77DE
71,89 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
Aerocool V3X Devil Red Edition Midi-Tower - schwarz/rot, ohne Netzteil
Aerocool V3X Devil Red Edition Midi-Tower - schwarz/rot, ohne Netzteil

Produktbeschreibung: AeroCool PGS Value Series V3X - Devil Red Edition - Midi Tower - ATX
Formfaktor: Midi Tower
Farbe: Schwarz

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV203A66DE
21,21 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 500W - bulk -
be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 500W - bulk -

Produktbeschreibung: Be quiet! System Power 7 500W - Stromversorgung - 500 Watt
Gerätetyp: Stromversorgung - aktive Power Factor Correction (PFC) - intern
Spezifikationseinhaltung: ATX12V 2.31

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HVR501SBDE
56,14 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
iChill GTX 650 HerculeZ 2000, 1GB DDR5
iChill GTX 650 HerculeZ 2000, 1GB DDR5

Produktbeschreibung: Inno3D iChiLL GeForce GTX 650 HerculeZ 2000s Grafikkarten - GF GTX 660 Ti - 1 GB
Gerätetyp: Grafikkarten
Bustyp: PCI Express 3.0 x16

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV1025KUDE
109,71 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Produktbeschreibung: Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 - Festplatte - 1 TB - SATA-600
Typ: Festplatte - intern
Kapazität: 1 TB

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV13SB71DE
51,92 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
RaidSonic ICY BOX IB-AC604 USB 3.0 PCI-E Erweiterung
RaidSonic ICY BOX IB-AC604 USB 3.0 PCI-E Erweiterung

Produktbeschreibung: RaidSonic ICY BOX IB-AC604 - USB-Adapter
Gerätetyp: USB-Adapter
Formfaktor: Plug-in-Karte

Verfügbarkeit: verfügbar ab 04.03.2014verfügbar ab 04.03.2014Art-Nr.: HV103IB4DE
16,97 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz

Produktbeschreibung: Samsung SH-224DB - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk - Serial ATA
Gerätetyp: DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk
Art: Intern

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV207SX8DE
14,04 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R
LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R

Produktbeschreibung: LogiLink Wireless LAN PCI Card 300 MBit 802.11n 2T2R - Netzwerkadapter
Gerätetyp: Netzwerkadapter
Formfaktor: Plug-in-Karte

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV25LWP1DE
13,52 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Keyboard
Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Keyboard

Produktbeschreibung: Sharkoon Skiller - Tastatur
Gerätetyp: Tastatur - verkabelt
Schnittstelle: USB

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HV202SK1DE
14,03 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation
OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation

Besonderheiten: Verkauf nur mit einem neuen PC oder Notebook!
Beschreibung: OEM-Betriebssystem
Bezeichnung: OEM MS Windows 7 Home Premium

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HVSE7HH6DE
79,90 €

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
Rechner - Zusammenbau
Rechner - Zusammenbau

Bezeichnung: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Verfügbarkeit: sofort lieferbarsofort lieferbarArt-Nr.: HVZPCDE" Meine Konfiguration : 716,38€

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Malkav85 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Hallo *Dreiradsimulator*. Bitte benutze doch den "bearbeiten"-Button, wenn du etwas hinzufügen möchtest. So 5 Posts hintereinander sind hier nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

WOW. Das habe ich garnich gesehen  . Danke für den tipp


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Was meint ihr, ist die GTX 660 halbwegs zukunftsfähig? ( Ich möchte aber nicht so high-end Spiele spielen), und was sagt ihr zur CPU Fx-4100?

Ich hab auch ein neues Spiel gefunden, mit etwas höheren Anforderungen.( Beamng drive)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



> Kann mann bei denen einfach den Namen ändern?@Dr. Bakterius


 Beitrag ändern und auf erweitert gehen, dann kann man alles Editieren. In dem anderen Thread wurde doch schon einiges genannt. Zweites nein, die GTX 660 + FX 4100 ist jetzt schon Erdgeschoss.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

WAs? die 660er au schon? Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, das die cpu nicht wirklich toll is, aber die Graka?

Ich hab mir die Systemanforderungen angesehen von Beamng Drive angesehen, und denen nach müsste das aber loocker "reichen". Gut ich meinte jetzt nicht wirklich für Spiele in der Zukunft, nur ob Mann damit leben kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Im anderen Thread hatte ich ja schon den FX 6300 empfohlen und die GTX 660 ohne " ti " ist ja ungefähr das Niveau der GTX 570. Da wäre eher eine GTX 760 was oder günstiger die R9 270X


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Und was meint ihr zu 750 ti mit fx-6300? Wäre des eher was?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Ne die 660 ist immer noch gut die schafft BF4 auf Ultra aber mi 2xAA bzw ohne.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Oh Gut . Ich bei mir ist des so, das ich sowieso max. Auflösung 1366x768 spielen werde, da mein Monitor nicht mehr schafft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Die 750 wäre auf dem Niveau der GTX 560


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Uff dann nehme ich doch eher die 660er. Hab mir einige Test durchgelesen und mich sonst noch anderweitig informiert                   


Systemanforderungen: 
High End Requirements

    CPU: recent Quad-core processor (Intel) or recent Eight-core processor (AMD)
    RAM: 8GB DDR3
    GPU: GTX 670 or Radeon HD 7950 or better (>1GB Video RAM)
    Windows 7/8 (32bit or 64bit) 


Moderate Requirements

    CPU: Dual-core processor (Intel) or Quad-core processor (AMD)
    RAM: 4GB DDR3
    GPU: GTX 560, Radeon HD 7790 or equivalent and above (>1GB Video RAM)
    Windows 7/8 (32bit or 64bit) 


Minimum Requirements

    CPU: Dual-core processor
    RAM: 4GB
    GPU: Something better than integrated graphics (at least 512MB Video RAM)
    Windows 7/8 (32bit or 64bit) 


Might run but not supported
Please note that we cannot guarantee that the game starts and runs at all on this hardware.

    CPU: Single Core
    RAM: Less than 4GB
    integrated graphics cards: old intel laptop onboard cards, etc
    Windows: below Vista (Works on Windows XP - may not be fully supported)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Für so ne Auflösung ist die Karte zu groß.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

Was meinst du mit " zu gross"?.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Hi,
 ich vermute er meint "zu viel potentielle Power", die letztendlich bei der Auflösung gar nicht gebraucht wird. Ich denke die 750Ti ist ne gute Karte...und, äh, wir duzen uns hier eigentlich alle


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Zu mächtig  aber wenn du irgend wann ein FHD Moni kaufst wäre sie nicht schlecht. Leistung kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Ah Gut . Danke für die Infos alle


----------



## Caduzzz (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Leistung kann man nie genug haben.


 
 Genau, und wenn mal der atomare Winter einbricht ist es auch gut eine Tonne Konserven im Keller zu haben wenn ihm nach mehr Leistung ist kann er immer noch nachrüsten bzw. erst einmal gucken was seine, dann aktuelle, Hardware schafft


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Genau, und wenn mal der atomare Winter einbricht ist es auch gut eine Tonne Konserven im Keller zu haben wenn ihm nach mehr Leistung ist kann er immer noch nachrüsten bzw. erst einmal gucken was seine, dann aktuelle, Hardware schafft



Konserven sind immer gut  außerdem ist es sinnlos bei jedem neuen Teil nachzurüsten.


----------



## Goyoma (21. März 2014)

Ich habe selber eine 660. Läuft tedelos auch in Bf4 mit Hohen Einstellungen und Planetside 2 auf Ultra. Mit einem fx 6350. Perfekte Low Budget Mischung und beide sind definitiv Preis Leistungskracher!


----------



## Goyoma (21. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ne die 660 ist immer noch gut die schafft BF4 auf Ultra aber mi 2xAA bzw ohne.



Eben, kann es bezeugen, zocke es jeden Tag mit meiner 660 auf Hohen / Ultra Settings!


----------



## Caduzzz (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Konserven sind immer gut  außerdem ist es sinnlos bei jedem neuen Teil nachzurüsten.



ja  aber er muss ja mal i-wann mit einem System starten. Wenn er merkt er möchte mehr Grafikpower, dann kann er hier nochmals nachfragen zum upgraden. Ihm hier aber erstmal "mehr Power auf Vorrat" zu empfehlen halte ich für...schwierig. Klar, ist nachrüsten mit mehr Geld verbunden, wenn er aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten ,aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung, hat würde ich nicht zum Hamstern raten sondern zu einem möglichst guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

 edit:
Die 660er ist ne gute Karte und die 750Ti sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen...AMD Pendants weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, sry, aber dennoch, auf Vorrat kaufen bei einem PC-Einsteiger halte ich für ein schwieriges Thema..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Und das hat die 660 die hat ein gutes P/L Verhältniss man zockt alle Spiele auf High oder Ultra. Natürlich ist das für Leute die 2x760 oder 2x780 schwach  aber es reicht voll kommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Dann hätte  ich noch eine Frage zum HDMI anschluss GRaka-> Bildschirm. Wird durch HDMI Auch Ton übertragen, oder nur Bild?( Gibt es so was Grafikkarte mit Soundkarte intigriert?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Nein dein Motherboard hat schon eine Soundkarte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

HMh Mist. Dann  muss ich mir externe Lautsprecher besorgen. Gut Danke

Es ist aber schon möglich ne Graka per HDMI anzuschliessen? Muss ja wohl?

Anderes Thema: Mein Nachbar und ich wollten wissen was des mit Mother- und Mainboard auf sich hat? Is des beides des selbe oder is  das völlig verschiedenes?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2014)

Ehm ich habe das mit Soundkarte ob Musik geht


----------



## Caduzzz (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

wenn die Graka 'nen HDMI Anschluß hat ja, haben die meisten aber mittlerweile

 edit: MoBo=Motherboard=Mainboard; zurück zur Graka, sind beides gute Karten, preislich nehmen sie sich nicht so viel und die paar Bilder mehr beim Spielen welche die eine oder andere Karte hat, reißt dann auch keine Bäume aus..


----------



## z4x (21. März 2014)

Kostet eine 750ti/660 nicht um die 150€? 

Da könnte er doch auch eine r9 270 nehmen, die hat doch mehr Leistung, oder irre ich mich da?

Edit: es komnt auf deinen monitor an ob du externe kaufen musst.

Wenn der integrierte hat nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Hmh. Also tschüss ich verabschiede mich dann mal.

Ich dachte eher an ne GeForce, Sowas hatte ich von Anfang an im Auge. Mal sehen für welche Graka ich mich entscheide
Hmh ne, ich nehm lieber ne 660. Aber danke für den guten Tipp


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

@ z4x Hat er schon, aaaaaaber es is eher ein alter Fernseher von 2008/ 2009. Und da lässt sich hdmi nicht mit dem pcmodus kreuzen. Den der hat als Monitor Nur Vga anschluss. Aber externe Lautsprecher kosten max. 20 €


----------



## Goyoma (21. März 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Und das hat die 660 die hat ein gutes P/L Verhältniss man zockt alle Spiele auf High oder Ultra. Natürlich ist das für Leute die 2x760 oder 2x780 schwach  aber es reicht voll kommen.



Sehe ich genauso. Habe eine 660 verbaut, perfektes P/L für Leute die nicht allzuviel ausgeben wollen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Der " Bearbeiten Button " ist wohl dein Feind?
 Oder man versucht eine bessere Karte aus 2. Hand zu bekommen auch wenn man derzeitig die Auflösung nicht nutzt die möglich wäre.


----------



## z4x (21. März 2014)

Also ich hab grade nochmal nachgeschaut und würde zur r9 270(Non-x) raten statt der gtx 660. Die kostet gleich viel und hat mehr Leistung...

Edit: du kannst sie auch noch ocen und dann zieht sie noch mehr


----------



## Goyoma (21. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der " Bearbeiten Button " ist wohl dein Feind?
> Oder man versucht eine bessere Karte aus 2. Hand zu bekommen auch wenn man derzeitig die Auflösung nicht nutzt die möglich wäre.



Mein Feind? Warum?
Ich bin per Handy online, da klicke auf einen Kommentar und halte lange bis da steht "Eintrag zitieren".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Du warst damit ja nicht gemeint, ein Blick hätte es gezeigt . Ich aktualisiere ja nicht während des schreibens


----------



## Goyoma (21. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du warst damit ja nicht gemeint, ein Blick hätte es gezeigt . Ich aktualisiere ja nicht während des schreibens



Achso, okay


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

einen neuen PC zum zocken für 500 Euro zusammen zu bauen wird etwas schwierig werden... ich persönlich kaufe gerne bei Amazon ein, auch wenn einige Teile mal 5 Euro mehr kosten. Amazon versendet die Teile sehr schnell und im Falle eines defektes ist Amazon in Sachen Austausch sehr kulant.
Ich würde dir dir die Teile empfehlen...
Knackpunkt ist wahrscheinlich immer die Grafikkarte, denn diese sind immer sehr teuer. Hier könnte man aus Kostengründen evtl. eine gebrauchte kaufen.
Mit der zusammen gestellten Hardware kommst du ca. auf 630 Euro. Der Zusammenbau als Anfänger ist natürlich eine andere Sache, aber hier kann man sich ja Hilfe besorgen.

http://www.amazon.de/AMD-Hexa-Core-...F8&qid=1395470621&sr=8-2&keywords=amd+fx+6100
Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Gigabyte-GA-78...F8&qid=1395470709&sr=8-1&keywords=motherboard
Sapphire 11217-01-20G Dual-X Radeon R9 ATI Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Techn...id=1395470868&sr=8-4&keywords=computergehäuse
Kingston HyperX PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/DRW-24F1ST-Sil...F8&qid=1395470959&sr=8-2&keywords=dvd+brenner
Logitech Z323 2.1 Lautsprechersystem 30 W RMS schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Samsung MZ-7TE120BW Serie 840 EVO Basic: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich denke, man kann mit diesem PC etwas anfangen   Das Gehäuse ist auch Geschmackssache aber da kann man seiner Fantasie ja freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## z4x (22. März 2014)

Ich würde bei akternate bestellen, da kann man die Sachen meist gleich abholen..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> einen neuen PC zum zocken für 500 Euro zusammen zu bauen wird etwas schwierig werden... ich persönlich kaufe gerne bei Amazon ein, auch wenn einige Teile mal 5 Euro mehr kosten. Amazon versendet die Teile sehr schnell und im Falle eines defektes ist Amazon in Sachen Austausch sehr kulant.
> Ich würde dir dir die Teile empfehlen...
> Knackpunkt ist wahrscheinlich immer die Grafikkarte, denn diese sind immer sehr teuer. Hier könnte man aus Kostengründen evtl. eine gebrauchte kaufen.
> Mit der zusammen gestellten Hardware kommst du ca. auf 630 Euro. Der Zusammenbau als Anfänger ist natürlich eine andere Sache, aber hier kann man sich ja Hilfe besorgen.
> ...



Nenene  Mindfactory und hardwareversand verschicken blitz schnell  

Außerdem ist dieses Setup gar nicht gut.


Bestell bei hardwareversand (PC Zusammenbau für 20-30€) und Mindfactory ist meistens am billigsten.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Außerdem ist dieses Setup gar nicht gut.


 bei seinem Budget kann man wohl nicht viel besser machen außer man schaut vielleicht beim Motherboard auf ein gutes Asrock-Board....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

SSD überteuert lieber Crucial M500
RAM geht billiger Crucial Ballistic Sports
Netzteil zu groß und nicht optimal lieber SP7 450W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2014)

Ist 1333er RAM eigentlich für normale  Zwecke genug oder auch schon veraltet?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist 1333er RAM eigentlich für normale  Zwecke genug oder auch schon veraltet?



Wenn man das Geld hat könnte man 1600 mhz nehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2014)

Aber für office Arbeit und sonstigen kleinkram und paar nicht soooo anspruchsvolle Spiele reichen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/AMD-Hexa-Core-...F8&qid=1395470621&sr=8-2&keywords=amd+fx+6100
> Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Mainboard Sockel AM3+: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Sapphire 11217-01-20G Dual-X Radeon R9 ATI Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> ...



CPU den FX 6300, NT das System Power S7 400 / 450W, Gehäuse das Coolermaster N300, RAM den Crucial Ballistx Sport, Board das Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, SSD die Crucial M500. Bei den Boxen sollte man sich überlegen was man kauft die Logitröten würde ich da lassen wo sie sind


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> CPU den FX 6300, NT das System Power S7 400 / 450W, Gehäuse das Coolermaster N300, RAM den Crucial Ballistx Sport, Board das Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, SSD die Crucial M500. Bei den Boxen sollte man sich überlegen was man kauft die Logitröten würde ich da lassen wo sie sind



/sign


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2014)

Was für boxen empfehlt ihr?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. März 2014)

Frag bei Sound+Hifi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Fragen darf er auch hier, was dürfen die Dinger denn kotz.. ähh kosten?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Beim System Power 7 aber das 450er, das baut auf einer anderen (besseren) Plattform auf als das 400er.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (23. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Hallo Dreiradsimulator,

Du suchst ja unbedingt Fertigrechner. Ich kann das verstehen, weil es in der Summe viel einfacher ist. 
Wenn das Ding nicht läuft, geht es komplett zurück. Am besten kauft man es beim Händler des Vertrauens 
und probiert ihn aus, bevor man ihn mitnimmt. So mache ich das. Die Empfehlungen hier sind aller sehr gut 
und richtig und Du kannst den Leuten vertrauen. Wenn Du den Rechner zusammenbauen läßt, sollte das
auch bei Hardwareversand, oder wie die heißen, mit Garantie für das Komplettsystem funktionen.

Ich finde diese Firma, siehe links, weiterhin erträglich im Preis, auch wenn Du die Komponenten immer 50,- 
bis 100,-€ billiger bekommst, wenn Du z.B. bei Mindfactory bestellst.

Für 550,-€ ist der Markt klein und Du solltest an Aufrüstbarbeit denken. Die Dinger von CE haben sehr schwache
Mainboards und die Netzteile sind billig, aber mit ein paar Euro mehr sind auch absolut erträglich 500W BeQuiet
Netzteile erhältlich. Und das Mainboard reicht völlig, wenn Du nicht im Laufe der Zeit weitere Karten wie Soundkarte
oder unglaublich viele Festplatten einbauen willst. Ein kleiner Steckplatz ist neben der Graphikkarte noch frei.

1. Billige Lösung wäre ein I3 mit GTX750 Karte für 470,-€, dann hast Du aber kaum Aufrüstbarkeit.
https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...cPath=5_116&XTCsid=mecoil189eg3fivo0rg3jt7n35

2. Empfehlen würde ich so etwas. Sau guter Prozessor i5-4570, Grafigkarte GTX750Ti reicht lange und in drei Jahren gibt es dann eine GTX960 dazu. 
https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...cPath=5_118&XTCsid=mecoil189eg3fivo0rg3jt7n35

3. Schlauer wäre es, eine der vielen guten Zusammenstellungen zu nehmen. Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner und beim Spielen.
Und vergiss bei den gerade beginnenden Frühling dann nicht, hin und wieder raus zu gehen. Wenn ich an meine 36h 
Dauerspielzeiten zurückdenke, war das zwar in dem Augenblick wichtig und lustig, aber irgendwie auch sau blöd. 

Lieben Gruß
"Rotkäppchen"


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Hallo Dreiradsimulator,
> 
> Du suchst ja unbedingt Fertigrechner. [...] Am besten kauft man es beim Händler des Vertrauens
> und probiert ihn aus, bevor man ihn mitnimmt. [...] mit Garantie für das Komplettsystem funktionen.



Was glaubst du, wie Händler xxxx reagiert, wenn ich bei dem erst mal kurz BF4 runterladen und testen will? 

Garantie und Gewährleistung gibt's für die Hardwareteile einzeln auch, mit dem Unterschied, dass du nur das defekte Teil einschicken musst und nicht gleich den ganzen Rechner, was erstens billiger ist und zweitens kannst du das Restsystem vielleicht sogar noch benutzen, z.B. wenn die Grafikkarte aussteigt.





Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Firma, siehe links, weiterhin erträglich im Preis, auch wenn Du die Komponenten immer 50,-
> bis 100,-€ billiger bekommst, wenn Du z.B. bei Mindfactory bestellst.
> 
> Für 550,-€ ist der Markt klein und Du solltest an Aufrüstbarbeit denken. Die Dinger von CE haben sehr schwache
> ...



Werter Kollege, du hast dir damit gerade voll ins eigene Bein geschossen. Nach so einer Empfehlung wird dich hier kaum noch einer ernst nehmen. Die Kisten sind absolut für die Tonne und das sogar in mehrfacher Hinsicht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Hallo Dreiradsimulator,
> 
> Du suchst ja unbedingt Fertigrechner. Ich kann das verstehen, weil es in der Summe viel einfacher ist.
> Wenn das Ding nicht läuft, geht es komplett zurück. Am besten kauft man es beim Händler des Vertrauens
> ...



Ajaaj da was du geschrieben hast fand ich toll aber die Links kannst in de Tonne kloppen 


Teutonen schlimmer wenn man einen Xeon e3 1230 v3 hat


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Teutonen schlimmer wenn man einen Xeon e3 1230 v3 hat



Den Zusammenhang raff ich gerade nicht, sorry


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang raff ich gerade nicht, sorry



Naja wenn deine GraKa kaputt geht und du einen Xeon e3 1230 v3 hast. Und keine andere Karte dabei.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Dafür hat man zu Hause immer sowas rumliegen:
EVGA GeForce G 210 Passiv, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (01G-P3-1313) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

Ne die 9600 ist vor nem Jahr kaputt gegangen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2014)

Danke für die viele Hilfe. Es sollte wrsch. Ein fertiges Teil sein. Ich wollte nur wissen was für Grafikkarten gutes p/l Verhältnis  haben und was so empfehlenswert ist. Trotzdem danke

Ich hab schon ein System gefunden was mir gefällt und gar nicht mal so teuer

Aber reicht  ein 350er be quiet nt für ne GTX 660( Empfehlung 450 Watt) und ein Fx 6300/ 6350?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2014)

Wieso kaufts du die Teile bei hardwareversand und die bauen den Rechner zusammen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

Ich hab nen super pc gefunden dessen preis nur schwer zu unterbieten ist. Ausserdem habe ich noch amazon Gutscheine

Ich hab die entsprechenden gesucht und bin auf 640 Euro gekommen . Der pc kostet 639. Der würde für'n Anfang reichen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

Poste es nochmal  

Amazon hat schreckliche Rechner


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Was für ein PC ist das denn?
Außerdem ist Amazon immer recht teuer...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich hab nen super pc gefunden dessen preis nur schwer zu unterbieten ist. Ausserdem habe ich noch amazon Gutscheine
> 
> Ich hab die entsprechenden gesucht und bin auf 640 Euro gekommen . Der pc kostet 639. Der würde für'n Anfang reichen.



 Die Kiste würde ich gerne mal sehen, keiner hat was zu verschenken von daher kann das Angebot nicht dolle sein. Einen Link bitte damit man sieht auf welche Steilklippe du gerade zurast.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B005EYXMGQ/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_Ppcmtb1MGTCZF

Er will das hier.
Ihm ist nicht zu helfen er will halt einen Fertigrechner.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

Hmh . Kann man bei hardwareversand auch per Nachnahme zahlen? Oder was da günstig ist?


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Ui, 1x Fertig-Schrott 
Lass die Finger von dem Müll.

Bei Hardwareversand.de kann man selbstverständlich auch per Nachnahme bezahlen.

Habs mal selbst zusammengestellt.. der PC ist gerade mal 530€ wert....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Achso also doch diese Transformers Kiste. Bei den Bauteilen wäre es wohl keine Kunst den Preis zu unterbieten. Rein vom Material komme ich auf ca. 505 Taler + vielleicht noch 30 Taler für die Dell OEM Version. Bei einem VK von 640 ist es ein Schnäppchen, besonders der 6 Taler Kühler von AC


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Deepcool Gammaxx 300
1 x BitFenix Comrade schwarz
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222)

590€
Alles bei Hardwareversand.de Lieferbar.

+ Zusammenbau 30€
Rechner - Zusammenbau

- 10€ Gutschein
hardwareversand Gutschein März 2014 • 20 Euro hardwareversand Gutscheincode

Sind insgesamt 610€ für den komplett zusammengebauten PC.

Und zu den Versandkosten:
hardwareversand.de - AGB für Privatleute


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

Ahm ok danke. Ich konfiguriere vielleicht noch nachher einen . Was meint ih, was für eine  CPU wäre empfehlenswert ? Und was für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

Windows 7 ist da noch nicht dabei? Was kostet da Noch ne 64 gb SSD?


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Nimm meinen und gut ist.
Besser wirstes net hinbekommen.

Und lass bitte die Finger von den ganzen Konfiguratoren der Seiten, die sind Schrott.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Ist die 660 ti nicht auch ganz nett?

Oder kommt die auch nicht an die r wie- auch- immer ran?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist die 660 ti nicht auch ganz nett?


 
Die 270X ist gleich stark und billiger.


----------



## Legacyy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist die 660 ti nicht auch ganz nett?
> 
> Oder kommt die auch nicht an die r wie- auch- immer ran?


 
Die ist genauso schnell wie ne 270x, aber teurer.
Lohnt sich net.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

HMH ok danke
Dann mal tschüss. Danke für die Hilfe an euch alle.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. März 2014)

Was meint ihr, bringt die R9 270x mit 4gig vram mehr als die mit 2gig vram( für paar Euro mehr)


----------



## XyZaaH (26. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Nein, die Karte kann die 4gb garnicht füllen, da vorher der Chip in die keine geht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. März 2014)

In die Knie meinst du?


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

So ist es.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Wenn man sich da einen zusammenstellen will geht man da hin:    hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. März 2014)

Alles nur nicht den Konfigurator benutzen.......

Einfach PC- Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2014)

Wieso das denn nicht?Der pc konfigurier dingsda macht doch genau das?! Gibt's eigentlich noch andere empfehlenswerte Pc zusammenstellseiten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. März 2014)

Nicht wirklich

1. PCkonfigurator ist teurer man sollte die Teile bei Geizhals aussuchen 2. Er lässt nur zu große Netzteile.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. März 2014)

Zu 1. Dann auf hwv. Gehen und das in Warenkorb legen? 2. Grosse Netzteile . Wie zu gross? Zu viel Leistung?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. März 2014)

1. Ja genau 2.Ja er lässt meistens 600W+ NT.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. März 2014)

Ich hab mir eines rausgesucht mit 500 Watt. Des hat gut funktioniert. Da gab es dann auch 480 Watt nt. Was mir aufgefallen ist, das die SSD m500 120gig von Crucial  5€ teurer ist als wenn ich die bei grizhals gefunden hab ( Angebot auch hwv)

Was haltet ihr von der GTX 760?


----------



## Legacyy (28. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Die Konfiguratoren haben nicht alle Artikel drin und lassen nur viel zu riesige Netzteile zu.
Da würde ich die Finger lassen.

Wenn du über geizhals.de die Links anklickst sind die Artikel günstiger, da dort bessere Preise angegeben sind um weiter oben zu stehen.
Diese Links anklicken, die Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und dann den Zusammenbau mit reinpacken: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Die 760 ist zu teuer für die Leistung, die sie bringt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. März 2014)

760 ist Schrott die R270C hat viel besseres P/L


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. März 2014)

Danke. Ist die GTX 760 besser als die R9 270x oder eher gleichwertig? ( Die GTX 760 kostet jA um die 220€ und die R9 270x um die 160€) 

Was ist bei einer Grafikkarte eigentlich ausschlaggebend ?( ausser Stromverbrauch) Der Takt? Der Takt vom boost? Der Takt vom  Speicher oder die gflops?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. März 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

die sind gleichwertig. 


Bei der Grafikkarte kannst du die Leistung am besten mit gflops vergleichen. 
Ankommen tut es auf die Chipgrösse (z.b. Shader-Einheiten) und zuletzt auf den Takt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2014)

Danke. Was bedeutet es wenn in der GrafikkartenBeschreibung" xxxx gflops (Single )" und "xxx gflops ( Dual)"? Was bedeutet des Single und das Dual?


----------



## Shadow Complex (30. März 2014)

Gflop ist ein maß für Rechenleistung. Man muss zwischen single und double precision unterscheiden. Wichtig ist double precision nur für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen. Kann man als Otto normal Benutzer ignorieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. März 2014)

Achso gut danke.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Bei einem Mainboard gibts ja immer Angaben zur Stromversorgung (z.b. " Stromanschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 4-Pin ATX12V "). Was hat des mit den pin auf sich und wie kriegt die CPU ihren Strom?

Stille...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. April 2014)

Und was sind bei nem Gehäuse die 5, 25" slots? Was kommt da rein?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Optische Laufwerke, Lüftersteuerungen, Kartenleser...und noch ein paar mehr oder weniger übliche Geräteerweiterungen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. April 2014)

Oh danke Gut zu wissen. Weisst du auch Rat zu meinem stromproblem ?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Entscheidend ist mit den Strömanschlüssen ob dein Netzteil entsprechende Stecker besitzt. Die ATX24 Pin ist zur Versorgung des Mainboard und eine übliche Anschlussvariante. Die CPU bekommt über die ATX4 Pin ihre Versorgung. Üblicherweise besitzen qualitativ bessere NT mit höherer Leistung (>400 Watt) dort 2xATX4PIN. Wenn dein MB nur einen benötigt baumelt der andere dann frei herum.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. April 2014)

Ah danke. Ich hätte  nie gedacht das das mit dem Strom so kompliziert ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Speziell für die CPU ist der P4 Stecker ( 4 pol. Stecker ) bzw. P8 ( 8 pol. Stecker )


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. April 2014)

Danke. Und die Grafikkarte dann ( beispielsweise ) durch 2x6 PIN , die auch am nt sind?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

An jedem modernen Netzteil sind diese mit dran. Ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Was für ein Netzteil nimmst du denn?


----------



## Teutonnen (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Der 20+4-pin ATX-Stecker versorgt das Mainboard und die Slots mit Strom.

Die CPU bekommt ihren Strom aus dem P4+4-Stecker (das ist der kleine Stecker links oben in der Ecke des Mainboardes). Bei kleineren Boards sind dort nur 4 Pins, bei den allermeisten ATX-Brettern sind da 8 Pins, darum heisst das Teil auch P4+4 (P = Processor).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. April 2014)

Ahh gut ok. @ Dark scorpion wrsch.  Das L8 400 Watt atx2.4 von bq!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2014)

Eine Frage bei Legacyy's Zusammenstellung: Sollte ich nicht eher einen i5-4570 statt den 4440 nehmen? Der hat anscheinend noch 4 Threads dazu. 
Und eine Frage zur neuen Generation von ix -5xxx Prozessoren: steht schon fest wann die kommen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. April 2014)

I5 4570 hat auch nur 4 Kerne und 4 Threads ein Xeon e3 1230 v3 hat 8 Threads. Wenn du das Geld hast nimm den 4570.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. April 2014)

Ok cool danke . Der kostet auch nur 10-15 Euro mehr


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2014)

Welcher formfaktor ( atx , Mikroatx...) hat das AsRock b85 pro4?? Des steht nicht in der produktbeschreibung


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Doch. Das findet man in den Spezifikationen des Boards auf der Seite von AsRock.

Let me google that for you


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. April 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Das B85 Pro4 ist ein ATX Board 
Würde es B85 Pro4-*M* heissen ist es normalerweisse immer die *m*ATX Version 

Das ist z.B die mATX Version : http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B85M Pro4/


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2014)

Oh dankrsehr. Des ist auch noch ma günstiger. DED hat doch nicht weniger Anschlüsse als des " normale", oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

Meistens schon da statt 4 Ram Slots bloß 2


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. April 2014)

Ahm ja gut. Hauptsache in des Mainboard (bzw. Sockel) passt der i5-4590 rein, ne R9 280( oder vielleicht auch was anders), bisschen RAM, man sollte auch 2-3 Festplatten anschliessen können und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Hi Leute, nachdem ich im Forum eher passiv unterwegs war, möchte ich mein Pc Zusammenstellungs Hilfe voran bringen. Also nachdem auch der letzte Wille Fertig-Pc Kaufwille verschwunden ist, möchte ich mir den Rechner selber zusammen schrauben.
Die 9 Fragen 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
800 Euro Pc + 50 Euro Win7 und Nachnahmegebüren

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Monitor ca. 150 Euro, Lautsprecher anderer Thread~ 150 Euro, Win 7 von ebay und die günstige mx-3.0 brown

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)
Nein

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Nö, Full HD @ 60 hz

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
Der Office und so alles mit Autos

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
2 TB HDD und 256 GB SSD

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
evtl. Graka

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
Sollte leise sein. 

Ich würde es gerne vom Moderator verschoben werden in Zusammenstellungsforum, damit auch die "grossen Jungs wie Rosigatton und der Pc-nutzer mir helfen können.


Habe  mich selbst Pc zusammengestellt

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Western Digital WD Green 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EZRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9-9-9-24, very low profile (BLS2C4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Monitor soll  sein LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Der Pc sollte mich aus den Socken hauen, was warscheinlich bei meinem jetzigen T60 nicht schwer wird


Ich hoff alles ist komplett und freue mich über Hilfe  

MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*



> Ich würde es gerne vom Moderator verschoben werden in Zusammenstellungsforum, damit auch die "grossen Jungs wie Rosigatton und der Pc-nutzer mir helfen können.


 Die großen Jungs werden es schon finden und wenn schreibt man die Mods an ( Meldebutton ). Kannst du eigentlich eintüten nur bei der MSI Karte weiß ich grad nicht wie die von der Lautstärke ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Rechner kaufen für totalen Pc- Anfänger*

Jo, danke aber würde gerne mal von denen paar  Zusammenstellungen hören, hab nen Mod so angeschrieben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

> würde gerne mal von denen paar  Zusammenstellungen hören


 Stimmt, ist besser so da ich von Hardware keine Ahnung habe und im vorherigen Post habe ich gelogen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist besser so da ich von Hardware keine Ahnung habe und im vorherigen Post habe ich gelogen


 
Ähä, danke für die Ermutigung


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juli 2014)

Kannst du eintüten (so kaufen)  Wollte noch schreiben, ob die WD Green nicht doch ne 5400 rpm Platte ist. Nach kurzer Recherche festgestellt ist doch ne 7200.
Flügel vor dem Lüfter am Gehäuse würden mich stören, aber ist Geschmacksache.
Zum Gehäuse/Grafikkarte. Dir ist bewusst, dass diese dann wie ein Messer das Gehäuse teilt. bleiben noch rund 2cm übrig zum Festplattenkäfig. 27cm zu 29cm Die 280 sollte nicht sehr heiss werden, aber warm. Dürfte hier dennoch funktionieren. Ein Lüfter vorne einblasend und ein Lüfter hinten ausblasend. War nur so mein gedanke hierzu.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank, dann bestell ich das dann so wenn so weit ist. Die HDD, alles gut, war da nicht ne Wd die sich lesekopf Parkt?

Das Gehäuse hab ich genommen, denn das hat nettes P/L Verhältnis (Fenster, Lüftersteuerung) und natürlich gefällt Ss mich. Vielleicht könnte einer  paar Alternative für Gehäuse Posten, am liebsten mit Fenster und evtl. Grüne luffis Ca.50-60 Euro ( Mindfactory) 

Falls irgendeiner noch irgendwelche Einwände/ Verbesserungen hat, bitte Posten. 

   Pc hab ich mir vorgestellt so September rum zu bestellen und evtl. Falls ich mehr Geld hab in sinnvolle Leistungs, und QualitätSteigerungen stecken

   MfG Dreiradsimulator

Edit: mich würde es interessieren, wie lang Win7 auf der Mx100 hochfährt. Hat da evtl. Einer ne Zeit.

   Schönen Tach noch
Hallo?


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (7. Juli 2014)

M500 13,04s
MX100 13.07s


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juli 2014)

Auf die paar sekunden kommt es auch nicht mehr an. Bei einem den ich kenne hat ne schnelle 840 evo, win7 ulti startet bei dem auch unter 20 Sekunden.
Im September lohnt sich dann vielleicht schon ne 280X, je nach dem, wie tief die Preise bis dahin fallen. Oder es ist was anderes aktuell, weis niemand. 
Wenn man noch etwas sagen will, doch das ist jetzt meckern auf hohem Niveau  Dein PC kommt damit im schlimmsten Fall auf ~400W Verbrauch, mit den anderen Dingen die angehängt werden. Lüfter, USB Geräte etc. eher bei 350w im Worst Case. Also bleibt da immer noch einiges an Spielraum nach oben.  Falls du dich für ne 280X entscheidest, reicht es auch für diese. Nur für einen I7 + R9 290 wird es etwas enger + Rest 

Bei den Gehäuselüfter von Zalman bin ich nicht sicher, ob die nicht laut werden in höheren Drehzahlen. Hab bei Zalman immer daneben gegriffen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juli 2014)

Ok Leute, vielen Dank, da läuft ja noch was in meim Thread   Gehäuse Vorschläge wären noch lieb. Ja 280x hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber von der Gma 950( wo Paketdienstsimulator aus dem Tedi fröhlich mit 10-15 fps rumruckelt) auf die R280 ist ja schon grosser Sprung. 
Ach und Leute ich hab zwei haarige Katzen, der Pc sollte sich nicht verschlucken. 

 Das mit den Ssds ist ja  mein T60 braucht 1:30 zum hochfahren  .  Aber ich bin sicher das der Rechner mich umhaut, oder? Mein T60 fällt regelrecht in sich zusammen. 

So genug gequasselt, schönen Tag noch und bin froh mich hier im PCGGX Forum angemeldet habe, und nicht in so eim 0815 Forum
BESTES HARDWARECommunity ever
  MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Juli 2014)

Gehäuse gibts auch in rot und grün


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juli 2014)

Das Sharkoon Tauron kann ich noch wärmstens empfehlen. Wird aber leider nicht mehr produziert. Hab noch eines der wenigen erhalten. 2x2 Lüfter + 1 optional unten. Modularer Festplattenkäfig. Waküeinbau möglich und Kabel kann man verstecken, mit grossem Sichtfenster.
Cooler Master N500 USB 3.0 (NSE-500-KKN2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Ronin Core (BFC-RON-300-KKXSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 III (CMS-693-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Gehäuse gibts auch in rot und grün



Danke, das wollte ich erst aber das ist nicht so optimal, weil zum hinterlegen USB 3.0 Kabel vom Mainboard externer Anschluss.

MfG Dreiradsimulator

Edit: @Aldrearic wie ist das Gehäuse denn so? Ist das wirklich so mit dem USB 3? Kannst mir auch per Private Nachricht schreiben

Edit2: Wie ist das? Das sieht auch nett aus?? http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-gruen_950474.html und ach die Cooler Master Gehäuse find ich nicht so hübsch. Eher verspielt als schlicht

Edit3: den sowieso kein Mensch sieht  weil ich schon zu weit unten bin  Wie ist das bei Hwv mit Nachnahme, muss ich für jedes Teil einzeln Nachnahme bezahlen( Cpu, RAM , Grafikkarte ... ) oder schmeissen die das in einen Karton, zahle 12 Euro Nachnahme oder eie ist das? MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2014)

@push bitte beantwortet Edit 3 und Gehäuse wären cool. Wie ist des Sharkoon Mask gefällt mir gut  mfG Dreiradsimulator 

Edit: das von Dr. Bakterius vorgeschlagene melden mach ich mal.


----------



## Useful (16. Juli 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Danke, das wollte ich erst aber das ist nicht so optimal, weil zum hinterlegen USB 3.0 Kabel vom Mainboard externer Anschluss.
> 
> MfG Dreiradsimulator
> 
> ...



Würde mir zwar nicht gefallen, sieht aber ganz in Ordnung aus.




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Edit3: den sowieso kein Mensch sieht  weil ich schon zu weit unten bin  Wie ist das bei Hwv mit Nachnahme, muss ich für jedes Teil einzeln Nachnahme bezahlen( Cpu, RAM , Grafikkarte ... ) oder schmeissen die das in einen Karton, zahle 12 Euro Nachnahme oder eie ist das? MfG Dreiradsimulator



Ich denke die packen das alles in ein Packet und dann 1 mal, solltest du aber eventuell vorher nachfragen per Mail, die antworten recht schnell, ansonsten sieht man das ja auch an der Kasse.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank  das werde ich dann ja seh'n. Schön Tag noch
Grüße von Bodensee 
Dreiradsimulator 

Edit: mein Thread ist im richtig Forum  vielen Dank an den wohltäter


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2014)

# push wie ist das Gehäuse hier: BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  schlicht und gefällt mir  wie immer sind andere Gehäuse gern geshen

Guten Abend MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Useful (18. Juli 2014)

Ist halt wie das normale Shinobi, nur andere Farbe, kannste nehmen.
Eventuell wird noch ein weiterer Lüfter von Vorteil sein wenn nur einer dabei ist, aber das kann man ja sehen, kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten.
Hier noch ein paar Gehäuse:
Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster (BFC-RON-300-KKWSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(musst nur gucken ob Kühler und sowas alles passt - habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen)


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (18. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist besser so da ich von Hardware keine Ahnung habe und im vorherigen Post habe ich gelogen



...



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> # push wie ist das Gehäuse hier: BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-GER2-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  schlicht und gefällt mir  wie immer sind andere Gehäuse gern geshen
> 
> Guten Abend MfG Dreiradsimulator



NZXT H440 Das ding sieht auch edel und schick aus Aber leider bischen teuer!
Wenn du willst das alles leuchtet kannst du Ja noch immer led's mitkaufen...


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> NZXT H440 Das ding sieht auch edel und schick aus Aber leider bischen teuer!
> Wenn du willst das alles leuchtet kannst du Ja noch immer led's mitkaufen...



Dann muss er aber einen externen DVD-Brenner kaufen, weil das Gehäuse keine 5,25"-Einschübe hat


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (18. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann muss er aber einen externen DVD-Brenner kaufen, weil das Gehäuse keine 5,25"-Einschübe hat



Was schönes hat halt immer seine vor und Nachteile ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> Was schönes hat halt immer seine vor und Nachteile ^^



Danke Nein, nix extern alles intern  ich wollte zuerst auch nen internen Kartenleser. @ useful wird die Hardware in gedämmten Gehäusen nicht voll heiss? Wieso sollte man noch propeller dazukaufen? 

Guten Morgen
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (18. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann muss er aber einen externen DVD-Brenner kaufen, weil das Gehäuse keine 5,25"-Einschübe hat



Bei manchen Gehäusen Ist immer so eine kleine einschubbuchtung abgebildet Kann man da die ssd's reinmachen?
Wie bei dem cooler master n300?
Oder muss man die dann immer noch extra unten einbauen die Karte?



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Danke Nein, nix extern alles intern  ich wollte zuerst auch nen internen Kartenleser. @ useful wird die Hardware in gedämmten Gehäusen nicht voll heiss? Wieso sollte man noch propeller dazukaufen?
> 
> Guten Morgen
> MfG Dreiradsimulator



Das frag ich bei dem Teil BitFenix Shadow auch schon die ganze zeit. Ob das nicht zu heiss wird da drin..


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> Bei manchen Gehäusen Ist immer so eine kleine einschubbuchtung abgebildet Kann man da die ssd's reinmachen?
> Wie bei dem cooler master n300?
> Oder muss man die dann immer noch extra unten einbauen die Karte?



Meinst du 3.5 Zoll(extern) slots? Da kann man z.b. Cardreader reinbauen oder Kleine luftersteuerung oder sonst was


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (18. Juli 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Meinst du 3.5 Zoll(extern) slots? Da kann man z.b. Cardreader reinbauen oder Kleine luftersteuerung oder sonst was



Ne die 2.5 slots für die ssd..
Ka ich weiss auch nicht wieviel Zoll das genau sind^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> Ne die 2.5 slots für die ssd..
> Ka ich weiss auch nicht wieviel Zoll das genau sind^^



Die sind intern und haben (welch Zufall  ) 2.5 Zoll und sind für Notebook HDD oder SSD geeignet

MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Useful (18. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich sollte Hardware in gedämmten Gehäuse nicht sonderlich wärmer werden als ohne, solange ein guter Luftfluss da ist.
Das Shinobi bietet von Haus aus nur ein Lüfter, musste gucken, eventuell reicht der sogar, bei mir reicht zumindest einer


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte Hardware in gedämmten Gehäuse nicht sonderlich wärmer werden als ohne, solange ein guter Luftfluss da ist.
> Das Shinobi bietet von Haus aus nur ein Lüfter, musste gucken, eventuell reicht der sogar, bei mir reicht zumindest einer



Nur einer im gesamten oder einer vorn? Ja das cooltek abtiphon gefällt mir auch sehr ist vielleicht auch die graka ein bisschen leiser mit seinen 1, 9 sone (Test) 
Konnte der pc mit der MSI Radeon R9 280 man mit nem geschriten gedämmten Gehäusen auf 1, 2 sone bekommen? Mein t60 ist auch so "laut" und es ist zum surfen und arbeiten als mein Alter Fujitsu Siemens Pc der mit ~ 4-5 sone rumgeheult hat.

MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Das Shinobi bietet von Haus aus nur ein Lüfter, musste gucken, eventuell reicht der sogar, bei mir reicht zumindest einer



Soweit ich weiß, sind bei der Germany Edition des Shinobi 2 Lüfter verbaut.

Das Cooltek Antiphon wäre auch auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert


----------



## Useful (18. Juli 2014)

Das Shinobi hat nur einen hinten ab Werk. (s. Softys Post)
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wieviel es bei den anderen Versionen sind, das normale hat nur einen.

Die Grafikkarten werden ja im offenen Aufbau getestet, verbaut sieht das ja nochmal anders aus und wenn du dann noch den Rechner unterm Schreibtisch stehen hast....
Laut den Tests die auf Geizhals verlinkt sind ist das Antiphon ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2014)

Nimm dieses 

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_844617.html


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nimm dieses
> 
> http://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermaltake-Urban-S31-mit-Sichtfenster-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_844617.html



Nein danke, ich finde das nicht wirklich hübsch.   hab ich nicht mal irgendwo gelesen das die Thermaltake Gehäuse nicht so toll sind ( oder doch nur die Netzteile , diesen mist   )

MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

Hast Du Dir das hier schon angeschaut? Habe ich neulich für einen Bekannten verbaut, sehr schickes und durchdachtes Teil: Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 

Qualität kostet halt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir das hier schon angeschaut? Habe ich neulich für einen Bekannten verbaut, sehr schickes und durchdachtes Teil: Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series Air 540
> 
> Qualität kostet halt



A) finde ich des nicht wirklich hübsch und
B) ziemlich teuer.

Eigentlich hätte ich ein billiges Sharkoon genommen, da ich aber mehr Geld als gedacht habe ich mich informiert und ab 40 Euro bekommt man ja schon ganz nette Dinger (mit Fenster   )


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2014)

@topic
Die Sharkoon Gehäuse bieten schon relativ viel fürs Geld. Wenn Dir also eines gefällt, kauf es Dir.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

Chizay nicht so agressiv. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung/Geschmack. 

@Drei

http://geizhals.de/eu/zalman-z9-usb-3-0-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a888988.html


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein danke, ich finde das nicht wirklich hübsch.   hab ich nicht mal irgendwo gelesen das die Thermaltake Gehäuse nicht so toll sind ( oder doch nur die Netzteile , diesen mist   )
> 
> MfG Dreiradsimulator



?? ich habe das Gehäuse beim Kollegen mit verbaut . 1A Gehäuse .


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

Nur die NTs sind Crap. Gehäusen sind


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2014)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=173816&agid=631&pvid=4qbtfgvql_hxqqps00&ref=13



http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=153565&agid=631&pvid=4pt7lmhop_hxqqps00&ref=13


http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...N=B004FK5EQQ&linkCode=df2&smid=A236RQNPZWU0ZR


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=173816&agid=631&pvid=4qbtfgvql_hxqqps00&ref=13
> 
> http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=153565&agid=631&pvid=4pt7lmhop_hxqqps00&ref=13
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B004FK5EQQ/ref=asc_df_B004FK5EQQ19869570?ie=UTF8&condition=new&tag=geizhals10-21&creative=22566&creativeASIN=B004FK5EQQ&linkCode=df2&smid=A236RQNPZWU0ZR



http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=173814&agid=631&pvid=4qbtd36v1_hxqqps00&ref=13

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...Spec-03-White-LED--Window--USB3-0_966165.html

http://www.urano-shop.de/Shop/DE/Product/Details/2165/1145306/false/

http://m.computeruniverse.net/item/3930353130353033

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Fractal-Design-Core-3500-schwarz_965578.html

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=158613&agid=631&pvid=4pxukiv7a_hxqqps00&ref=13

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_805905.html



http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=127223&agid=632&pvid=4p50az986_hxqqps00&ref=13


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

Und was machst du ? Jemanden beschuldigen und beleidigen 

@Topic Evga hat super Gehäusen vorgeschlagen

@TE magst du mehr LEDs oder eher schlicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

@ SpeC mag beides, was ig aber nicht mag sind Cooler master Gehäuse finde ich nicht so hübsch und Ufos auch nicht thermaltake urban...



@ topic das sind gute Gehäuse. Jetzt hab ich Grosse Auswahl


----------



## Laudian (18. Juli 2014)

In Zukunft bitte einfach den "Melden" Knopf unter regelwidrigen Beiträgen benutzen anstatt im Thread darauf zu reagieren, dass treibt den Aufräumaufwand nur unnötig in die Höhe 

Außerdem bitte den eigenen Beitrag editieren wenn man innerhalb weniger Minuten etwas zu ergänzen hat und dazwischen noch niemand anderes gepostet hat.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> In Zukunft bitte einfach den "Melden" Knopf unter regelwidrigen Beiträgen benutzen anstatt im Thread darauf zu reagieren, dass treibt den Aufräumaufwand nur unnötig in die Höhe
> 
> Außerdem bitte den eigenen Beitrag editieren wenn man innerhalb weniger Minuten etwas zu ergänzen hat und dazwischen noch niemand anderes gepostet hat.
> 
> ...


 
Ja ans melden dachte ich auch schon und wegen dem Doppelpost kann man 2x Zitieren in einem Post, wenn ja wie geht das,hab das noch nie gemacht 
mfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Laudian (18. Juli 2014)

Du kannst Zitate von Hand einfügen.



			
				NAME)Hier den Text per Copy&Paste einfügen[/Quote schrieb:
			
		

> führt zu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2014)

Test schrieb:
			
		

> unde ) Klammer hinter "NAME"



Funzt das jetzt?
ja cool werdde ich mir merken 

Und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @ SpeC mag beides, was ig aber nicht mag sind Cooler master Gehäuse finde ich nicht so hübsch und Ufos auch nicht thermaltake urban...
> 
> @ topic das sind gute Gehäuse. Jetzt hab ich Grosse Auswahl



So jetzt bin ich mal so dreist u.d pushe mein Thread  Ich hab hier noch nen Vista Business Produkt Schlüssel rumfluegen kann ich theoretisch damit Windows 7 mit Aktiviern?
Ich hab überlegt : - entweder nen Deutschland Pc zu bauen ( MSI Graka, Gigabyte Board und Shinobi Germany ed. Mit Fenster)  ooooder nen leisen Pc mit His Graka Cooltek Antiphon ... Und ich überlege das Antec 450 Watt zu nehmen, da das E9 ja ausläuft
MfG Dreiradsimulator. So ein Mist. Jetzt  ixh mich Extra gepusht und bin wieder voll weit unten


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

Welche Teile sinds denn jetzt? Sorry, bin mit der App online.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2014)

I5 4590+h97d3h  sicher
Msi Radeon R9 280(  oder Hsi die ganz leise) unsicher
Die günstigen DDr3 1600 cl9 sicher
Shinobi Germany Edition Fenster oder Cooltek Antiphon, bin mir nicht siucher
Günstige 2tb HDD +240 GB M500 o. wenn verfügbar 256gb mx100  sicher
Antec Truepower 450 watt Standardempehlung oder was in dem Preisbereich von bq! 
Des müssts gewesen sein


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Juli 2014)

Kühler?

Ram -> crucial ballistix sport? 

Beim Case würde ich das Antiphon nehmen. Bietet einfach mehr als das Shinobi, da kannst du gleich das corsair  200R nehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2014)

Kühler Brocken eco genau den Ram. Des finde ich schon nett mit nem Deutschland Pc. Ich lass mir das nochmal durch den KOpf schiessen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. August 2014)

Triplepost- löschen bitte


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. August 2014)

Alter Post: So, entscheide mich für Silent PC. Wie ist dieses Netzteil? Es ist zwar Singlerail und hat glaub CapXon aber hat DC-DC Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Exquite empfiehlt es und es soll mit 35 db(a) auch unter Volllast superleise sein. Das Antec nehme ich nicht, weil Bei HWv nicht verfügbar und laut. Und das E9 läuft aus.
Gruss Dreiradsimulator( ich sollte ein kürzern Namen hamm)  
 Neuer POstGibts da  noch was zu verbessern? (Wenn dann bitte nur günstiger)
Teile sind Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm
Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box 
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
HIS R9 280 IceQ OC 3GB GDDR5, DLDVI-I/HDMI/2x Mini Displayport
ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance, Sockel 1150, ATX 
LiteOn iHOS104-08 ( Damit ich auch Blue Rays vom Nachbarn ausleihen kann)
Cherry MX-Board 3.0 BROWN SWITCH Soft Druckpunkt 55cN USB black (DE)
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Super Flower Golden Green HX 80Plus Gold Netzteil - 450 Watt
AOC i2369Vm Value
Antec Performance Series P100 schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Sind eigentlich alle IPS Panel Monis gut oder  nur die AOC, der DEll, der LG IPs 235... ?
MfG DReiradsimulator


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> und es soll mit 35 db(a) auch unter Volllast superleise sein.


 
Superleise jetzt nicht. Aber die Frage ist vielmehr wie lange es im erträglichen Rahmen bleibt bei dem verbauten Lüfter.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Superleise jetzt nicht. Aber die Frage ist vielmehr wie lange es im erträglichen Rahmen bleibt bei dem verbauten Lüfter.


 
Kann man das irgendwie in Sone umrechnen? Aber die Technik? Ist die ok? Und was ist mit dem Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

Der Lüfter ist nicht gerade hochwertig. Daher meine Vermutung dass der als erstes bei dem Netzteil die Grätsche machen wird.
Aber du kannst es gerne kaufen. Langzeiterfahrung sind immer sehr begehrt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nicht gerade hochwertig. Daher meine Vermutung dass der als erstes bei dem Netzteil die Grätsche machen wird.
> Aber du kannst es gerne kaufen. Langzeiterfahrung sind immer sehr begehrt.


 
Dann schmeiss ich des NT einfach in 2 1/² Jahren mit ner neuen GPu weg  Und was ist mit Langzeiterfahrung( Sorry das ich soviel Frage)


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

Nun ja. Keiner weiß wie lange der Lüfter im Netzteil leise bleibt.
Kaufst du es nun und benutzt es und das Teil wird nach einem Jahr lauter  dann wissen wir dass es eine miese Idee war das Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nun ja. Keiner weiß wie lange der Lüfter im Netzteil leise bleibt.
> Kaufst du es nun und benutzt es und das Teil wird nach einem Jahr lauter  dann wissen wir dass es eine miese Idee war das Netzteil zu kaufen.


 
Hauptsache, es hört sich nicht so an wie unser alter Rowenta Staubsauger( und riecht wie dieser nicht nach alter Erdnussbutter). Es sollte halt die provisorischen LS des AOC Monitors übertönen. Das Ding bleibt in der Review 35 db(a) immer laut.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2014)

Ja. weil ein Gleitlager Lüfter auch leise ist wenn er neu ist.
Aber die Dinger verschleißen recht schnell. Gerade in Netzteilen.
Nicht ohne Grund gibt es so viele Threads in Foren wo die Leute den Lüfter bei Netzteilen wechseln wollen.


----------



## virus190 (10. August 2014)

Hier wird oft geschrieben, dass der IceQ einer der leisesten ist.

Ich finde aber nur Tests zu dem IceQ X². Hätte jemand eine Quelle für mich?

Nicht weil ich es nicht glaube, sondern interessiert mich gerade


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. August 2014)

Test: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...odelle-der-radeon-r9-280-im-test.html?start=7 Aber exquisite hatte  die glaub alle mal bei sich und sagte das...  





eXquisite schrieb:


> Die MSI ist laut mir sogar noch leiser als die HIS, der Aufpreis ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt. Die Asus sind im Idle so schrecklich laut da der Lüfter nicht unter 40% will, die Gigabytes sind.... wir hatten bei 3 Karten 2x klackernde Lüfter.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

@ Threshold Oder ein anderer NT Experte, wie ist MS-Tech Value Edition 550W ATX 2.3 (MS-N550-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dieses Netzteil? Im Computerbaseforum versucht mir einer weiszumachen das das kein E schrott ist
Er sagte :"Erstens ist das Netzteil des PCs kein Schrott, also behaupte nicht irgendwas wenn du keine Ahnung hast"
Gruss Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2014)

Passive PFC, dass geht schon mal gar nicht. 

Das Teil ist am besten in der Restmülltonne aufgehoben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. August 2014)

Jap. Effizient kleiner als 75% die Rails sind sicherlich zusammengelötet und das NT schafft sicherlich gerade mal 350W


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @ Threshold Oder ein anderer NT Experte, wie ist MS-Tech Value Edition 550W ATX 2.3 (MS-N550-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dieses Netzteil? Im Computerbaseforum versucht mir einer weiszumachen das das kein E schrott ist
> Er sagte :"Erstens ist das Netzteil des PCs kein Schrott, also behaupte nicht irgendwas wenn du keine Ahnung hast"
> Gruss Dreiradsimulator


 
Das Netzteil ist totaler Schrott und leistet nicht das was drauf steht.
Lass dir also bei Computer Base keinen Bären aufbinden.


----------



## Counted911 (11. August 2014)

Ja, das MS-Tech ist wirklich nicht gut. Ich hatte es selbst an meinem System und es ist mir innerhalb von vier Wochen 3x durchgebrannt...

Ich könnte dir das E9 von BeQuiet mit 450Watt empfehlen.

LG Counted911


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Danke Leute, ich wollte mir das sowieso nicht kaufen, jemand hat da ein Angebot gesehn und fragte wie der Pc so ist.
Boah bin ich froh, das ich mich hier und nicht bei Computerbase oder gar Computerbildforum angemeldet habe, was die Base Forum empfehlen, ein Schrott Netzteil hier, ein 500 Watt Nt für ne r280 und ein i5 da oder mal noch eben eine Deathstar HDD


Counted911 schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir das E9 von BeQuiet mit 450Watt empfehlen.


 Ne, ich will ja eine Langzeiterfahrung mit dem SuperFlower machen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Edit: Dppelpost mit gleichem Inhalt, blöde lahme inet verbindung   , bitte löschen


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Meinst werden überdimensionierte oder einfach nur preiswerte Netzteile empfohlen die nicht so gut sind.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst werden überdimensionierte oder einfach nur preiswerte Netzteile empfohlen die nicht so gut sind.


 Jo genau oder überteuerte Grafikkarten
Sind eigentlich welche von uns Pcgh´lern im CB Forum?


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Mit Sicherheit.
Viele User haben in verschiedenen Hardware Foren einen Account.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Muss ich aufpassen, das ich nicht die falschen anpampe  . Was mich im CB Forum besonders aufregt, das man nur 15 zeichen für einen Nickname haben kann  Und Dreiradsimulator sind einer zu lang. So Genug Smallstalk
Back to Topic: wie ist die Konfi In Post 184? Reicht das Laufwerk für aktuelle Spiele aus? Und Blueray Filme und DVD Filme? Verbesserungen? ( Bitte nicht Teurer. ist das Nanonxia für 61 Euro besser als das Antec P100?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. August 2014)

Green ist auch bei CB, ich außerdem auch aber nur für die Wartezeit ^^…


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> aber nur für die Wartezeit ^^…


 
Wenn du hier mal Urlaub hast.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du hier mal Urlaub hast.



Genau  

Du aber auch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Die Punkte wurden bei mir wieder gestrichen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Das mit Grenn wusste ich, ist Grenn eigentlich auf YT, denn es gibt einen der heisst Grennhardware und macht Konfis
Sagt mal  Thres und SpeC, wie macht ihr den ugly der den daruntertätschelt?
Der ist voll cool!
Könnt ihr grad auf Geizhals zugreifen? Bei mir kommt bei Torch und Opera Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten, bitte versuchen Sie diesen Zugriff in Kürze noch einmal.
An error occurred, please try to reload this page in a few seconds. 
Client-IP: x0.1x7.10x.14x ( die x waren mal Zahlen)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. August 2014)

Das ist Bild 

Oder meinst du den  Smile ?

Die Bilder muss du selbst erstellen oder von anderen Usern klauen

Aber






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Dann nehme ich die Variante mit klauen( ich böses kleines Dieb) 
Hat dein Spam Rote karte was zu bedeuten? Ich hab Grenn und dich auf CB gefunden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2014)

Du musst dir ein Bilderalbum anlegen.
Dort lädst du dann die Smileys hoch die du haben willst.
Später brauchst du von dem Smiley in deinem Album nur den BB Code in den Post kopieren und fertig.
Schau auf mein Profil in mein Smiley Album.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. August 2014)

Braucht man gar nicht. Man kann die Bilder herunterladen und als Anhang nutzen. Mach ich am Handy


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir ein Bilderalbum anlegen.
> den BB Code in den Post kopieren und fertig.
> Schau auf mein Profil in mein Smiley Album.


 
Ist BB Code der LInk den man bei bearbeiten sieht oder ist das sowas wie .daumen: ?

Wie kann man die sich eigentlich selber bauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Thres, ich klaue einfach ein paar deiner Smileys  ,ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Klauen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klauen?


 
Oh ja mein Lieber


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. August 2014)

Leute, ich würde gerne wissen, ob dieses ODD für aktuelle Games reichzt und Blue Ray Filme
LG DReiradsimulator http://geizhals.de/liteon-ihos104-schwarz-32-a440567.html


----------



## Rosigatton (14. August 2014)

Welches ODD ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. August 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Welches ODD ?


 
Hab ich grad hinzugefügt, Rosigatton


----------



## Rosigatton (14. August 2014)

Natürlich reicht das Teil, kann aber nichtmal ne DVD brennen.

Ich würde direkt zum LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail raten, auch wenn Du keine BluRays brennen willst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. August 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Natürlich reicht das Teil, kann aber nichtmal ne DVD brennen.
> 
> Ich würde direkt zum LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail raten, auch wenn Du keine BluRays brennen willst.


 
Mein Stiefvadder hätte allerdings noch einen externe Dvd Brenner


----------



## Rosigatton (15. August 2014)

Musst Du wissen, kannst natürlich auch den BluRay ROM nehmen


----------



## iGameKudan (15. August 2014)

CB ist ein scheiß Forum, ich hatte da mal unter ne Facebook-News geschrieben:

"... Daily Active Users? Nicht eher dümmste anzunehmende User?"

und ne rote Karte kassiert - Humor kennen die jedenfalls keinen...


----------



## Rosigatton (15. August 2014)

Auch Mods haben manchmal ihre Tage


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> CB ist ein scheiß Forum, ich hatte da mal unter ne Facebook-News geschrieben:
> 
> "... Daily Active Users? Nicht eher dümmste anzunehmende User?"
> 
> und ne rote Karte kassiert - Humor kennen die jedenfalls keinen...


 
Des ist nicht wirklich toll, vor allem Die Regelung , das Man kein Thread sich eröffnen darf, wenn in <letzter Zeit( Genaue Zeitangeabe, die letzte Zeit liegt so zwischen 2 Stunden und 3 Monaten... naja, bin ja auch da, dasich Leute, die denken 550 Watt NT für 25 Euro auftzuklären


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. August 2014)

So Leute 
Da ich ,mir den Pc erst Mitte, Ende September lkaufen darf, möchte ich fragen , was eure Glaskugel für diesen Zeitraum sieht. Meine wurde von meiner Katze gefresen   Gibt es dann auch Probleme mit Win7 von Ebay weil wegen Verkaufsstopp? ##

Gruss Dreiradsikmulator


----------



## Rosigatton (19. August 2014)

Ende September eventüll eine von den neuen AMD oder Nvidia Grakas, definitiv ein E10 Netzteil (oder halt ein DPP10).

Wieso sollte es Probleme mit Win7 geben


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

Bis man leise und kühle Custom Modell kriegt wirds noch dauern.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bis man leise und kühle Custom Modell kriegt wirds noch dauern.


 
Mist... 
@ Rosi weil wegen Verkaufsende, dass man  Win 7 vielleicht nicht mehr aktivieren kann oder so was. verkaufsende soll ja Oktober kommen, vielleict macht Microsoft schon früher Stress. Aber vielleicht gibt´s ja im Sep. schon 8.1 für 30 Euro


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2014)

Natürlich kannst du Windows 7 aktivieren.


----------



## IluBabe (19. August 2014)

Die Kühler kommen direkt aus der 7XXer Serie. Die TDP ist ja nicht gestiegen immo wird sie ja sinken mit Maxwell. Das einzige was die Customized Lösungen zurückwerfen könnte wären irgendwelche PCB Layoutprobleme. Allerdings erscheint das ja auch unwahrscheinlich, da a der grobe Rahmen auch wieder aus der 7XXer Serie kommen sollte und b die Maxwell Eingenheiten schon über die 750er Serie bekannt sind. Als man das Wissen ja eigentlich nur Anwenden muss. Sprich eine MSI, wenn ein Twin Frozr drauf ist wie auf einer 870er würde ich meinen sollte anstandslos leise seine. Höchstens haben sie die Kühlung der Spawas verbockt. Also das was bei der Radeon 280er Serie passiert ist. Besser bedient ist man dann wohl mit nem Hersteller, der einen angepassten Kühler für das Referenzdesign verwendet. - Mal davon ab kann man schon bedenklos bei EVGA oder Zotac bei den Referenzkarten zugreifen und dann wie üblich einen Zusatzkühler montieren. Gibt ja bei beiden für Zusatzkühler Garantie.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du Windows 7 aktivieren.


 
Dann ist gut. 
@ ILU ich nix Nvidea, aber danke vielleicht biringen Nvidea ja eine bezahlbare gscheite Graka rausbringen, wie die  r9 280 . Ivch guxk eifach mal. Kühler abschlagen ist mir zu riskant. Dann warte ich liebeer auf eine Twin frozr oder nehme die Reste von r9 280 (x)
Wenn ich ein e10 kaufe, lkann ivch ja wenigstens eines aus meiner Sig behaltrn


----------



## IluBabe (19. August 2014)

Nunja bei den Radeon Karten hatte MSI es in der ersten Version als auch in der Revision 1 verkackt. AMD halt. - dort muss man halt mit dem Unerwarteten rechnen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Nunja bei den Radeon Karten hatte MSI es in der ersten Version als auch in der Revision 1 verkackt. AMD halt. - dort muss man halt mit dem Unerwarteten rechnen.


 Schei*se. Vielleicht wird ja die 860 unerwartet schnell und günstig und 3GBtig oder die 870 als günstige lite Version  
Oder eine R9 285 als gscheiter Kühler


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

Hab ne Frage, wieviel schneller ist ein i5+ r9 280+ SSD als ein PH II 955 @3,2+ HD 7770(oder 7790) ?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2014)

Hier schonmal 7790 vs. R9 280/7950 Boost : AnandTech | Bench - GPU13


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. August 2014)

Wo ? Benchmark oder Game ?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

Alles- gehen wir jetzt mal von GTA IV aus- Vor allem der Phenom ist doch nicht sehr schnell
Den hat sich ein Freund- XFX NT- Hd 77x0 (XFX) Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition mitsamt Schrottgehaäuse und 250 Gb HDD für 750 Euro andrehen lassen  danke Rosi für den Link


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. August 2014)

Kennst du keine normalen Spiele  ? GTA IV ist ein Drecksport, das läuft auf keiner Hardware gut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Kennst du keine normalen Spiele  ? GTA IV ist ein Drecksport, das läuft auf keiner Hardware gut


 
Auf seinem Rechner lief das- dann eben Crysis3 oder wie das heisst oder Battlefield 4


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. August 2014)

Deutlich schneller . Die GraKa alleine bringt schon ordentlich was und die min FPS werden auch x100 besset sein .


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

Dann ist gut. Blöd wenn Leute die keine Ahnung sich einen Pseudo- Gaming PC zusammenstellen- ahnscheinend laut meim Freund war das Mainboard das teuerste. Als ich in Cpu z reingesehen habe damals vor 2 Monaten- davor hiess es ja noch da wäre ein Fx6300 drinne. Mein Freund will auf seiner Mühle GTA5 zoggen, wenns da is- der eine PHII x4+ hd 7770(schätz ich ma) und der andere i5( wrsch. Ivy oder Sandy) + HD 6870


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Hi, reichen 400 Watt für i5 +280x und HDD SSD und so? Evtl. Würde ich dann ja dad  E10 400 Watt nehmen


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Hi, reichen 400 Watt für i5 +280x und HDD SSD und so? Evtl. Würde ich dann ja dad  E10 400 Watt nehmen


Sollte, aber ich bin der Meinung wenn du die 280X stärker übertaktest ist es zu eng. Nach Review meiner 770er AMP läuft die unter Vollast auch bei 411W im Testsystem. Klar sind beim Testsystem andere Prozessoren mit größerem Verbrauch im Einsatz, aber das ist Wandern auf einem schmalen Grad. Daher würde ich in der Relation von 770 und 280X sagen ein 500W NT kann nicht schaden. Sonst wäre ja auch die Empfehlung auf ein e9 450W gefallen und da es eben kein e10 450W gibt, bin ich der Meinung, dass die 50W mehr keine tragische Sache sind.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Also das heisst wenn, dann ohne SpannungErhöhung?


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

Mir persönlich wäre das 400W nicht genug für diese Kombination.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre das 400W nicht genug für diese Kombination.



Hmmh  dann muss ich mal gucken wie die Preise so werden. Vielleicht gibt's  bis ich den Pc bestelle ja schon das E11


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Ich würde das 500er E10 nehmen. Das deckt alles ab. Auch eine neue Grafikkarte oder einen neuen Unterbau.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das 500er E10 nehmen. Das deckt alles ab. Auch eine neue Grafikkarte oder einen neuen Unterbau.



Ich glaube mit dem was ich zocke reicht das alles mir 6-7 Jahre 
Beitrag 250


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2014)

Was meint ihr, produziert AMD noch r9 280 oder verkaufen die noch ihren Kram? Was meint ihr wird da die Radiale HIS noch 1-2 Monate da sein( HWV)


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

AMD produziert eigentlich gar nichts.
Der Chip kommt von TSMC und die Anbieter produzieren die Grafikkarten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> AMD produziert eigentlich gar nichts.
> Der Chip kommt von TSMC und die Anbieter produzieren die Grafikkarten.



Ja eben so


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2014)

Werden noch Karten produziert? Welcher Kühler ist besser für Overclocking mit Overvolting geeignet? Der DCII oder der His Radial?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Oktober 2014)

Kann dir keiner sagen.

Die R280(X) ist EOL.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Kann dir keiner sagen.
> 
> Die R280(X) ist EOL.



Neeeein!!!!! Oje


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2014)

So Leute,  Bildschirm,  Maus und Lautsprecher( und Billig Headset für Teamspeak) hab ixh schon.  Ich schicke mal Bilder von meinem neuen Errungenschaften wie der Logitech G400s,  ein neues Ottifantenmauspad,  einen AOC i2276vwm in schwarz und meine Creative T15. BILDER mache ich nachher welche mit der Kamera



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle beteiligten Geräte: BIld: Lenovo Thinkpad T60@3GiB DDR2, AOC i2276vwm
Tongeräte: Creative T15 und Hama HS-502
Eingabegeräte: Logitech G400s
Fotos: Samsung Galaxy S Duos, Samsung WB690
Sonstiges: Ottifantenmauspad, diverse Kabel und einen Telekom WLAN Router damits flutscht
MfG Dreiradsimulator
PS: Auf 1024*768 ruckelts wie Hölle!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. November 2014)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ich werde bestellen. Das ist die Zusammenstellung. 
Mainboard geändert auf :  MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Passt das? Ich habe doch alle guten Teile, Boxed Kühler weil ich 1. Erfahrungen sammeln möchte zwegs Empfehlungen in günstigen Rechnern
2. seeeehr leicht zu montieren
3. weniger Abfall
4. günstiiger
 MfG


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. November 2014)

Do habe alles vorgestern bestellt. Auf der Rechnung steht mit Versand und Nachnahme 872 Euro. Kommt das Case und die Tastatur nicht in verschiedene Pakete? Also wieso sollte ich nur ein Mal Versand und Nachnahme zahlen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. November 2014)

So. Alles bestellt. Allerdings ist das Case mal wieder nicht lieferbar( Nanoxia Deep silence 3) 
Wäre das: Corsair Graphite Series 230T grau mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011040-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eine gute Alternative oder qualitativer Rückschritt^10? 
Das gefällt mir recht gut!
MfG euer Dreirad


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

Wenn es dir gefällt greif zu.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. November 2014)

Also kein Qualitativer Mist? Nicht das es auseinanderfällt oder die Lüfter dröhnen wie die Hölle(wobei ich lieber grüne hätte) ?


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

Die Corsair Case sind schon gut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. November 2014)

Finde ich gut. Zur Not kaufe ich leise grün leuchtende Lüfter. Dann danke dir, Thres


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2014)

Kein Thema.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. November 2014)

Heute Kinder wird es was geben.... Euer Liebes Dreirad baut heute. Melde mich dann nachher bei Komplikationen


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

Und?
Brennt schon was?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. November 2014)

Ne aber haben das Mainboard und HDd runtergeworfen. Sind gleich fertig mit NT Kabel. Ist Windows 8.1 geworden


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

Wie kann man das herunter werfen?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. November 2014)

I'm Mainboard Tray. HDd  aus Dem Schlitten ca. 50 cm gefallen. Ich Trottel hab ein 3. SATA vergessen


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

Alle Sata Kabel immer gleich ans Board anschließen. Auch wenn du sie zu Anfang noch nicht brauchst aber es ist nervig Sata Kabel anzuschließen wenn alles verbaut ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. November 2014)

Windows fährt unglaublich schnell hoch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Moin, liebe Forumskollegen und Helferchen erstmal vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben, mich fortgelenkt haben von dem Quark: http://www.amazon.de/Multimedia-DVD...UTF8&qid=1417451279&sr=8-5&keywords=Gaming+PC (wollte ich am Anfang). Vor allen ein dickes Dankeschön an den King of Spam(Specki),Rosigatton, Teutonnen und natürlich Threshold 
Benutztes Material: 
MSI H97 Guard Pro 
HIS R9 280 IceQ Boost Clock
i5 4460 mit Boxed Kühler
2TB Seagate 7200.14( derzeit aufgrund eines fehlenden SATA Kabels ausser Betrieb, vermutlich bestelle ich bald so http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-S-AT...TF8&qid=1417451839&sr=8-1&keywords=SATA+Kabel was als Vorrat)
Crucial MX100 256 GB
Lexar USB Stick 16 GB Swivel
Intenso USB 3 HDD 750 GB
Lenovo Thinkpad T60@3GB Ram für Bestellung
Logitech G400s
Func KB 460 Mx Blue
Ottifantenmousepad
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz
ein Schraubenzieher
AOC i2276vwm
Creative T15
Samsung WB690
Win 8.1 64 bit
Hier ein paar Bilder wenns klappt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist alles was dazu gehörte: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-490621 
Ein paar Worte:
Ich habe ca. 3 Stunden gebraucht ihn zusammen zu bauen. Als erstes das ODD, dann Mainboard,CPU und Kühler. Das einzubauen war sehr schwer, Gott sei dank hatte ich Hilfe. Aber leider ist das Mainboard schief in der i/o Blende, so dass 2x USB 2 nicht benutzbar ist. Dann kam die Grafikkarte und ich verkable das Mainboard und baue sie wieder aus. Eingebebaut, Netzteil rein alles verkabeln, fertig. 
Probleme hatte ich mit Mainboard ins Mainboardtray, Verkabeln und dem Intel Boxed ein wenig.
Der PC ist im Leerlauf und im Spiel sehr leise. nur das ODD kackt richtig rein. Sogar die Grafikarte auf 100% ist durchaus erträglich, habe allerdings es schon öfter aus dem PC beim Spielen(http://geizhals.de/alarm-fuer-cobra-11-undercover-deutsch-pc-a778834.html @ alles auf gaaaaaanz hoch und achtfache AA) fiepen gehört. Die Tastatur ist eher naja, ziemlich schlecht verarbeitet
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Was meinst du dass 2 USB Ports nicht nutzbar sind?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Genau. 2 USB 2.0 Ports


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

Mach mal n Bild davon. Ohne das MB nochmal zu lösen wahrscheinlich nicht zu ändern. 

Kabelmanagement geht auch schöner. ;p


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Dann hast du das Mainboard falsch eingebaut.
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall beheben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Das baue ich dann anders bei der nächsten Aufrüstuhng.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hast du das Mainboard falsch eingebaut.
> Das solltest du auf jeden Fall beheben.


Etwa gefährlich? Irgendwie wollte Mainboard nie in I/O und Abstandshalter gleichzeitig gut reinpassen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Mainboard ist ganz klar verbogen. Wahrscheinlich liegt darunter was -- eine Schraube oder die Abstandshalter sind nicht korrekt drin.
Das solltest du sofort beheben und nicht irgendwann.
Also Kabel abziehen und das mainboard wieder ausbauen und nachgucken wieso der obere Teil so gebogen ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

Gut ist das auf jeden Fall nicht. Vielleicht sind die Abstandshalter nicht weit genug reingeschraubt, es fehlen Schrauben oder das MB ist sehr krumm. So soll das jedenfalls nicht sein.


----------



## Roundy (1. Dezember 2014)

kannst du beim deep silence nicht noch die andere seitenwand aufmachen und die kabel dort reinverlegen?
ich hab das DS2 und da geht das:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...necht-6521-picture764840-20140827-202501.html

ist jetzt auch noch ned so schön, aber besser 
Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Ok alles klar bin dann halt mal wech


----------



## Roundy (1. Dezember 2014)

ja geht dat oder ned?
Gruß


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

Klar geht das.


----------



## Roundy (1. Dezember 2014)

dann soll ers machen 
Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir will die nicht Auf


----------



## Roundy (1. Dezember 2014)

schrauben, und dann wenn nötig mit ein bissl gewalt.
da kann man ja nicht allzu viel kaputt machen, und es lohnt wirklich.
Gruß


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

Geht aber definitiv, hinten die Schrauben lösen und dann nach hinten schieben.. analog zur linken Seite eben. Klemmt vielleicht etwas.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei mir will die nicht Auf



Was??


----------



## Roundy (1. Dezember 2014)

da ist ja so ne kleine einbuchtung hinten, da mit den fingern rein und nen bissl hebeln. 
dann sollte die eigentlich ganz einfach aufspringen.
Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja das will bei mir nicht 2. Wand.also Dad Mainboard ist leicht verbogen 5' oder so. Ich versuche es mal mit unten Fester als oben die Schrauben in die Abstandshalter


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Leg das Board mal auf den Tisch und mach ein Foto davon.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier hast du deine Bilder:


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Leicht verbogen ist es aber nicht so extrem wie verbaut.
Daher denke ich dass du da einen Fehler drin hast.
Normaler Weise ist das so dass wenn du das Mainboard verbaut hast ist der leichte "Knick" durch das festschrauben weg.

Daher noch mal genau kontrollieren was das Problem auslöst.
Eventuell hast du irgendwo einen falschen Abstandshalter drin.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Was meinst  du mit Fehler? Versuche grad das Teil alleine wieder zu verbauen


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Aus einen bestimmten Grund wird das Board oben verbogen -- also dort wo der Deckel ist.
Du musst nur ermitteln woran das liegt.
Ich tippe auf einen falschen Abstandshalter.
Andere Möglichkeit ist ein Fremdkörper. Das kann auch ein Kabel sein dass irgendwie darunter gekommen ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (1. Dezember 2014)

Fehler im Sinne von zu viele oder zu wenige Abstandshalter.. oder falsche. Aber mach erstmal die andere Gehäuseseite noch auf, das macht vieles einfacher.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

Oder jetzt ein Foto vom Case machen. Das Board ist ja draußen. Vielleicht sieht mans so.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

WEchsele jetzt mal einige Abstandshalter. Die andere Seite geht nicht auf vom Case


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2015)

Aktualisiere : Alles läuft supi, bald kommt ein neuer Kühler und ich habe Dank meinem Bruder nun einen neuen Casemod  Laufwerkstüre mit Klebeband festgeklebt weil die Dinger abgebrochen ist


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

Das ist ärgerlich. 
Neues Case muss her.  Ohne Tür.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich.
> Neues Case muss her.  Ohne Tür.


Hoffentlich gibt es die Türe als separates Ersatzteil zu kaufen. Naja mein nächstes wird dann sicher ein Fractal (wenn nicht davor der HTPC kommt) Define R6/7


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Januar 2015)

So die vermutlich letzte Ausbaustufe vor der Soundkarte: Der Pure Rock. Nur frostige 52 Grad maximal unter Prime. 30 im Idle. Und beim Start beim Vollaufdrehens des Kühlers angenehm ruhig. Zum Vergleich der Intel Boxed: 75 Grad unter Prime, viel lauter und 25 im Idle. Beim Vollaufdrehen beim Start fallen die Ohren ab.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Januar 2015)

Ich würde wohl noch die Lüfterkurve im Bios flacher einstellen, bei 52° holt sich das Teil hinterher noch nen Schnupfen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl noch die Lüfterkurve im Bios flacher einstellen, bei 52° holt sich das Teil hinterher noch nen Schnupfen.


Ja schon passiert [emoji14]. 55 Grad für 32.5 Prozent Geschwindigkeit. Die erreicht er aber beim Zocken sicher niemals, meine  Spiele Lasten die CPU max.  25-50 Prozent aus.


----------

